# Documents questions to acquire german citizenship by declaration.



## Mendexian (8 mo ago)

Hey, guys.

I'm from Argentine, I've been confirmed that I am eligible under the new law to acquire German citizenship by declaration (For grandmother that both parents are of German origin and neither naturalized). Now that I have to find the documents and pass them through a process. I began to generate doubts because I don't know how its presentation or possible validity should be.
The documents are: 

either the birth certificates of your great-grandparents or the birth certificate of your great-grandfather and his marriage certificate
birth certificates of your grandmother, father, you
marriage certificate of your grandmother
some official document from Argentina which says that your great-grandfather did not naturalize as an Argentinian citizen before your grandmother was born

My questions are
-Are certificates issued in Argentina only valid for 6 months in Germany at acquiring the citizenship?
-Are the documents that originate in Argentina the only ones that need to be apostilled (Apostilla de la Haya)?
-Do the documents issued online or in person be used the same. Can you combine one of each them in the same file?


----------

